# Diagrama de amplificador de 30w estereo



## norikatzu (Ene 2, 2007)

tal vez les interése este de 2X30W con STK465.

Este es la lista de componentes...

Parts

R1 = 1K           C1 = 1uF/35V

R2 = 3,3K        C2 = 470pF

R3 = 100         C3 = 100uF/60V

R4 = 330         C4 = 100uF/60V

R5 = 3,3K        C5 = 10uF/60V

R6 = 1K           C6 = 47uF/60V

R7 = 0,33         C7 = 8,2pF

R8 = 33Κ          C8 = 0,1uF

R9 = 4,7           C9 = 1uF/35V

R10 = 1Κ          C10 = 470pF

R11 = 3,3Κ       C11 = 100uF/60V

R12 = 100         C12 = 100uF/60V

R13 = 330         C13 = 10uF/60V

R14 = 3,3Κ        C14 = 47uF/60V

R15 = 1Κ           C15 = 8,2pF

R16 = 0,33        C16 = 0,1uF

R17 = 33Κ

R18 = 4,7

IC1 = STK465 
LS1 = Speaker 40W 8 or 4 Ohm


----------



## dario18 (Sep 15, 2007)

bueno, antes que nada, hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, y disculpen por revivir el post, pero yo acabo de ensamblar este amplificador, y me tira demasiado ruido, alguien se imagina que puede ser? aclaro que los parlantes que estoy usando son de 6 ohmios, aunque no creo que sea la causante te tanto ruido   .
saludos, y muy bueno el foro..


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 15, 2007)

dario18 dijo:
			
		

> bueno, antes que nada, hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro, y disculpen por revivir el post, pero yo acabo de ensamblar este amplificador, y me tira demasiado ruido, alguien se imagina que puede ser? aclaro que los parlantes que estoy usando son de 6 ohmios, aunque no creo que sea la causante te tanto ruido   .
> saludos, y muy bueno el foro..



Hola, es probable que sea un problema de masas, de los cable de señal mal soldados o con ciclos de masas accidentales.
En algún post que no recuerdo decia cómo soldar las masas para evitar estos ruidos.


----------



## dario18 (Sep 15, 2007)

ok, me voy a fijar en la pagina a ver si lo puedo solucionar, gracias por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## nomeinterezza (Jul 11, 2008)

yo hice la placa (el amplificador), pero solo tengo un problema, y es que cuando tengo el volumen bien bajo si es posible escuchar en stereo, pero al subirselo (con una resistencia variable en la salida de audio del amplificador) el stereo se pierde y genera un sonido monofonico. Realmente no sé como solucionar aquel problema.

Para aquellos a quienes el amplificador les genera ruidos hagan los siguientes pasos, y vayan probando:

-limpien bien la placa sin que quede ni un tipo de residuo en ella (sobre todo para aquello que usan pasta para soldar)

-revisen las soldaduras, sin que queden debilitadas. muchas veces puede ocurrir tambien que sin querer pasamos a soldar dos conductores (de la placa) que no debemos soldar---->sobretodo en donde va el stk 465.

-si no les produce mejoras aquellos consejos, conecten de forma paralela un condensador de 1.000 UF (resistente a 35V) a la salida de voltaje del transformadorr.

Bueno espero que me puedan responder mi pregunta, y tambien que les sirva mi consejo, gracias.


Rodrigo Campos


----------



## MFK08 (Jul 11, 2008)

se lindo el amplificador ese es muy similar a este otro pero con lm1876

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp20st/index.htm


----------



## agl16 (Ago 13, 2008)

hola, soy principiante en esto de la electronica, y quiero construir este amplificador, pero tengo unas dudas.

1.- a cuantos W son cada una de las resistencias
2.- le quiero poner un potenciometro para el volumen, de cuantos ohms, y de que tipo logaritmico o lineal, y endonde lo pondria en la entrada o salida del amplificador
3.- la fuente de cuantos ampers tiene que ser
4.- de que tamaño me recomiendan que sean las bocinas
5.-en que parte(placa o fuente) se conecta la terminal negativa de la bocina
 creo que son todas mis dudas.

espero sus respuestas de antemano gracias.
salu2 a todos


----------



## marianojuarezdambola (Mar 9, 2012)

Hola una pregunta yo armé este circuito y cuando lo terminé me di cuenta de que no sabía que alimentación llevaba  que gil. ¿Alguien puede decirme que fuente lleva para 4 ohm? ¿Y para 8? no encuentro el amperaje que tiene que tener en ninguna parte... Muchas gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2012)

marianojuarezdambola dijo:


> Hola una pregunta yo armé este circuito y cuando lo terminé me di cuenta de que no sabía que alimentación llevaba  que gil. ¿Alguien puede decirme que fuente lleva para 4 ohm? ¿Y para 8? no encuentro el amperaje que tiene que tener en ninguna parte... Muchas gracias!



Busca el datasheet del STK465, por corriente no te preocupes, en los data de los STK nunca ponen ese dato y hay que sacarlo por ley de Ohm con los datos de Votaje de fuente, Impedancia de carga y potencia estimada a obtener del circuito.


----------



## marianojuarezdambola (Mar 9, 2012)

Ahh, o sea que si el voltaje para 8 ohm es 28v (como dice el datasheet) la corriente de la fuente debería ser de 3.5a, o me estoy mandando cualquiera?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 9, 2012)

asi es, por ley de ohm


----------

